
Ask HN: How many ways one can earn money online? - techaddict009
-&gt; Freelancing - Finding freelance project from different website and completing them.<p>-&gt; Video Blogging - Make video and uploading on youtube. (Earn per view) (ex: MKBHD who does video review of gadgets)<p>-&gt; Blogging - Create blog and write article. Monetise content via ads and earn money. (ex: Amit agarwal who writes on Labnol.org)<p>-&gt; Affiliate marketing - Promoting and selling other product and earning affiliate commission.<p>-&gt; Virtual Assistant - Handling others personal work remotely.<p>-&gt; Provide Service - Build your own website and provide some service. (ex: @Amit Agarwal from ctrlq.org who builds custom google scripts as service)<p>-&gt; Build SAS Product - Build some product and charge monthly. (ex: buffer social posting app)<p>-&gt; Sell your own Product - Make some product and sell online. (ex: sell themes via themeforest, etc)
and Many More.<p>Few I know are listed above share any other if you know in comments I will add them to above list.<p>‪#‎EarnMoneyOnline‬
======
vs4vijay
Bug Bounty Program (HackerOne, BugCrowd)

Online Tutoring and Mentoring (CodeMentor)

------
coreyp_1
Are we restricted to _legal_ methods (and in which jurisdiction)?

~~~
techaddict009
You can say mostly legal globally.

~~~
coreyp_1
Microservice websites - Mechanical Turk and Fiverr

Crowdfunding - GoFundMe and Kickstarter

Live Streaming - Twitch, adult (if you're into that)

Online markets - stock/day trading, auctions

Cryptocurrency mining

Bing points - (shameless referral link ->
[https://www.bing.com/explore/rewards?PUBL=REFERAFRIEND&CREA=...](https://www.bing.com/explore/rewards?PUBL=REFERAFRIEND&CREA=RAW&rrid=_f7ce9ea2-488b-743c-c868-9586e5cbb3f8)
) yes, I earn enough points every few weeks to redeem for Amazon gift cards.

AdSense - putting ads on your website. I earn ~400/yr on my different
websites, which more than pays for the hosting and domain registration fees.

